# have you had this?



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I have suffered from anxiety for as long as I can remember and have had phobias of anything to do with hospitals, doctors etc.I have been in intermittant pain for the past 6 months (since my brother was diagnosed with bowel cancer) It started in my groin but has since moved up under my left rib and radiates into my back, shoulder and neck. Although it comes and goes,it seems to be getting worse, but me being me have put off doing anything about it due to my anxiety. Is this a symptom of IBS? Could I be coming out in sympathy for my brother?Has anyone out there had the same symptoms at all? I would really like to hear from you if you have, because I am terrified at the moment and need to talk to someone about this.Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Sue.... I'm not going to play doctor here and attempt to diagnose you, but I will recommend that you see a doctor and get a diagnosis. What you are describing could be from a lot of things. IBS symptoms can also manifest differently in different people.Sometimes medications help with anxiety as does hypnotherapy and other relaxation therapies. Exercise is always beneficial as well.Hypnotherapy has turned my life around with regard to tempering IBS symptoms as well as anxiety. When you see your doctor, you might ask about engaging in relaxation therapies.Wishing you well,







Evie


----------

